# forum crash



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

Some of you may have noticed that the forums were off-line for nearly two hours.   The database server crashed, and corrupted quite a bit of data in the process.  I must say that it was quite scary to see only the Spanish-English forum.  A half-hour later, I got back all the forums.  Well, except for the French-English one, that no longer seemed to exist.  Finally, I restored from a copy on another server, and everything seems to be fine now.   Whew!

My hands are still shaking...

Mike


----------



## Trisia

I noticed  (the pang was indeed severe )

Great job though!


----------



## alexacohen

Quite scary. I could see no forum any longer. 
So good to have it back.
Thanks.

Alexandra


----------



## Dixie!

I noticed, too. Got scared when I saw the word "emergency" on the boards!


----------



## EmilyD

My first interpretation was (so neurotic) that one (or more) of _my_ posts was in the process of being *deleted*!!

oy vey.

I had faith, Mike, that the "problem" (to be euphemistic) would be addressed and resolved.

Thanks for the details.

_Nomi_


----------



## DearPrudence

That was quite scary indeed 
And this morning it seemed to be working incredibly fast! I was even able to carry out a search successfully while usually it always fails!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Thanks for the great job and for being here, thre and everywhere, Mike!


----------



## mkellogg

If you caught it at just the right time, you would have seen what had me in such a panic - only one of the English-Spanish forums still had threads, the rest had 0.  I have back-ups, but we would have lost a week's worth of posts.


DearPrudence said:


> I was even able to carry out a search successfully


 Don't get used to it!  Nothing changed there.


----------



## DearPrudence

He he. Maybe it was a hidden comment to say that most of the time the search function doesn't work properly  Just (a bit) kidding.
I had seen there were problems but not that whole threads had disappeared.
Thank you very much for saving the forum, Mike


----------



## mkellogg

Offtopic...


DearPrudence said:


> the search function doesn't work properly


I hope to try a fix for that in the next 2-3 weeks.   The poor database wasn't designed to index and sort the incredible number of words that you all have written over the last three years.


----------



## alexacohen

mkellogg said:


> Offtopic...
> 
> I hope to try a fix for that in the next 2-3 weeks.  The poor database wasn't designed to index and sort the incredible number of words that you all have written over the last three years.


 
It's your own fault for having started the best language forum ever!

Alexandra


----------

